# Substernal goiter removal



## Stripes123

This Wednesady, January 30, 2013, I will have my thyroid removed. I've been reading these boards and I think this is what you all call a TT. I thought I'd make a thread about mine for people who go through this in the future. I've been looking for one myself. So, here's my deal...



from my CT... said:


> My thyroid has substernal extension, especially on the left, with dimensions as follows:
> 
> Left lobe: 4cm transverse (across), 5.9cm AP (deep) 8.8 craniocaudal (top to bottom).
> 
> Right lobe: 2.6 transverse, 3.5cm AP, 9.3 craniocaudal.
> 
> Isthmus: 1.7 AP and 3.6 craniocaudal
> 
> My airway is displaced 1.4 cm.
> 
> The thyroid overall appears heterogenous and there is a more heterogenous mass/nodule low on the left lobe, measuring 3cm.


That's a little of what the CT showed. I am told this is on the large side.

What it means to me is some trouble breathing, especially when I sleep. Since I can't remember to position my chin properly, I tend to cut off my airway a little while I sleep and I wake up gagging and gasping for breath. I can't do very much, activity-wise, because I simply can't breathe well enough. Carrying a laundry basket up 15 steps frequently requires a break to rest...and I only do laundry on days where I'm feeling good.

T-shirts bother my neck. Before my diagnosis, I was wondering why so many clothing companies were making clothes with necks that were so small. I thought they were being cheap and saving on fabric, lol. I can't laugh because it starts to hurt. If I get sad and my throat tightens even a little, it really hurts. So, I seriously have to control my emotions.

Sometimes I gag on liquids and solids (especially pills) kind of bounce around at the back of my throat and annoy me. I prefer to eat soft foods. Really soft - mushy veggies, blender meats (or no meat).

Showers are very difficult, but I try to take one every day. There are probably 2-3 days a month that I just don't feel up to it.

I mostly sit on the sofa, watching TV, doing math (something to do!) and planning vacations I will never take.

I feel like a loser. I feel lazy (but I'm usually not!) and I feel very alone even though I'm not. I can't stand sitting around on the sofa all the time. Luckily I can't feel too sorry for myself, because when I do, I start to tear and choke up, which hurts me so much that I go back to controlling emotions.

The pain in my neck feels like a rough spot, sandpapery, about the size of a pencil eraser, pushing to the left at the top of my throat...and a general, gentle pressure to the left under that. Sometimes there is a strong pressure to the right at the base of my throat. None of it hurts that much, but it is annoying and sometimes a little frightening, especially the rough spot.

I have a great deal of ovarian pain because they need to come out but nobody will do any surgery on me until the tracheal/goiter issue is resolved. It isn't related, but the pain is a result of not having surgery yet, which is the fault of the goiter.

I've been examined to death. I'm registered and did my pre-admission testing. I have had so many freaking tests and doctor appointments. But now I've done everything I have to do. I have stopped most of my meds and vitamins. Beginning now, I do not shave.

I have purchased anti-bacterial soap to wash with the morning of my surgery and arranged for a ride, since they tell me I can't drive home. I'm prepared to spend 1-2 nights in the hospital.

I sit and countdown the days.

I am told they may or may not have to crack my sternum open to pull all of this sucker out and that if all goes well, the surgery will take about 4-5 hours.

I look stuff up online, but I so rarely find what I'm looking for...

I am scared. I am very, very scared. Scared that the surgery will have complications and I'll die. Scared that I'll wake up in a great deal of pain. Scared that they'll tell me I have anaplastic thyroid cancer. I know it's all unlikely. I know the fear is unproductive. But I'm still frightened.

ETA: my surgery was supposed to include cracking the breastbone open, but ended up NOT requiring that. Yay.


----------



## Lovlkn

I am sorry to hear about your pain and suffering.

You sound depressed - Have you ever gotten copies of your lab tests? Thyroid tests are what we're interested in, with ranges if you have them.

Life will get better once your thyroid is removed and you stabilize on replacement.

Make sure your doctors dose your replacement dosage by Free T-4 and Free T-3. Be sure and test 6 weeks after beginning replacement and every 6 weeks after a dose adjustment.

Try and adjust your attitude- your life is going to get better.


----------



## jenny v

It sounds like you've been stuck in a thyroid rut for a very long time and it's definitely limited your life. But on the positive side, you're getting that sucker out and will be on the road to getting your health and your life back.

I would definitely check out the other threads in the surgery section--there is a bunch of good advice for before, during and after surgery that may put your mind at ease. Good luck with your surgery and definitely update us on how it went when you're able.


----------



## StormFinch

Bless your heart Stripes, so sorry you're having to deal. Relax and try to think positive, this will be over soon. Consider this your time to pamper yourself.


----------



## Andros

Stripes123 said:


> This Wednesady, January 30, 2013, I will have my thyroid removed. I've been reading these boards and I think this is what you all call a TT. I thought I'd make a thread about mine for people who go through this in the future. I've been looking for one myself. So, here's my deal...
> 
> That's a little of what the CT showed. I am told this is on the large side.
> 
> What it means to me is some trouble breathing, especially when I sleep. Since I can't remember to position my chin properly, I tend to cut off my airway a little while I sleep and I wake up gagging and gasping for breath. I can't do very much, activity-wise, because I simply can't breathe well enough. Carrying a laundry basket up 15 steps frequently requires a break to rest...and I only do laundry on days where I'm feeling good.
> 
> T-shirts bother my neck. Before my diagnosis, I was wondering why so many clothing companies were making clothes with necks that were so small. I thought they were being cheap and saving on fabric, lol. I can't laugh because it starts to hurt. If I get sad and my throat tightens even a little, it really hurts. So, I seriously have to control my emotions.
> 
> Sometimes I gag on liquids and solids (especially pills) kind of bounce around at the back of my throat and annoy me. I prefer to eat soft foods. Really soft - mushy veggies, blender meats (or no meat).
> 
> Showers are very difficult, but I try to take one every day. There are probably 2-3 days a month that I just don't feel up to it.
> 
> I mostly sit on the sofa, watching TV, doing math (something to do!) and planning vacations I will never take.
> 
> I feel like a loser. I feel lazy (but I'm usually not!) and I feel very alone even though I'm not. I can't stand sitting around on the sofa all the time. Luckily I can't feel too sorry for myself, because when I do, I start to tear and choke up, which hurts me so much that I go back to controlling emotions.
> 
> The pain in my neck feels like a rough spot, sandpapery, about the size of a pencil eraser, pushing to the left at the top of my throat...and a general, gentle pressure to the left under that. Sometimes there is a strong pressure to the right at the base of my throat. None of it hurts that much, but it is annoying and sometimes a little frightening, especially the rough spot.
> 
> I have a great deal of ovarian pain because they need to come out but nobody will do any surgery on me until the tracheal/goiter issue is resolved. It isn't related, but the pain is a result of not having surgery yet, which is the fault of the goiter.
> 
> I've been examined to death. I'm registered and did my pre-admission testing. I have had so many freaking tests and doctor appointments. But now I've done everything I have to do. I have stopped most of my meds and vitamins. Beginning now, I do not shave.
> 
> I have purchased anti-bacterial soap to wash with the morning of my surgery and arranged for a ride, since they tell me I can't drive home. I'm prepared to spend 1-2 nights in the hospital.
> 
> I sit and countdown the days.
> 
> I am told they may or may not have to crack my sternum open to pull all of this sucker out and that if all goes well, the surgery will take about 4-5 hours.
> 
> I look stuff up online, but I so rarely find what I'm looking for...
> 
> I am scared. I am very, very scared. Scared that the surgery will have complications and I'll die. Scared that I'll wake up in a great deal of pain. Scared that they'll tell me I have anaplastic thyroid cancer. I know it's all unlikely. I know the fear is unproductive. But I'm still frightened.


Oh, honey bunny!! We do have quite a few members who have had substernal TT and they all are doing well. However, they are not frequent posters. That said, "I hope and pray there are some who will reply to you w/encouraging words."

Sending giant hugs your way! We have some really great folks here who are no strangers to thyroid surgery and cancer. I know we all rally 'round in your time of need.

Just talk it out; that's what we are here for!


----------



## Octavia

Surgery can be scary, especially with so many unknowns. I'm guessing you have not had an FNA biopsy of any of the tissues? That might have put your mind at ease a bit more (assuming it did not show cancer), but at this point, it doesn't matter--you need surgery regardless of what an FNA would say.

I think/hope you'll be pleasantly surprised at how much better you feel after your surgery. Do try to think more positively about it...that will do wonders for the way you feel (and maybe even for the outcome).

:hugs:


----------



## 49countrygirl

Things will only improve once you have your thyroid taken out. It's affecting your quality of life and it's good that you are having it out within days. It's a step in the right direction! Something that is affecting your breathing is in itself scary! That symptom too, will be gone soon for you. I pray that you have good results and a quick recovery!


----------



## Stripes123

You guys are all so nice. Thank you. Nice to hear from other peeps who've had theyroid issues.

The surgeon says most people who have their sternums opened have similar pain and recovery time as those who don't. I'd like to hear it from people who've had it done, though. 

I have some funky labs, but most are attributable to an unproductive thyroid. I have felt much better the last few weeks, since I started the Synthroid, B12 and Vit D. I had none of those vitamins, lol.

My ESR is ridiculously high and I don't think that is goiter. Cancer would explain it, though.

Other than thyroid-related stuff, vitamins and the ESR, labs are fine.

I didn't have a biopsy. It all has to come out, anyway, so best to biopsy it after its out.

I also have some prominent mediastinal and cervical lymph nodes. Have to wait and see on that. Lymph involvement is never a good thing, though.

I'm sorry if I sound depressed, lol. I'm really not! I'm just sick of being on the couch. TV, internet, ipad games, math, shopping, trip-planning and texting. That's my life. And it rather sucks, KWIM?

I will update after I have the surgery on Wednesday. 

Thanks again to all you nice people.


----------



## jenny v

The couch gets boring after a while! I think at this point next week you are going to feel so much better after getting that beast out. At the very least, you'll probably be amazed at how much easier it is to breath and sleep and that will help big time with your energy and stamina.


----------



## Stripes123

I had the surgery at 1p.m. On January 30. It is now 11 p.m. On the 31st. I am home.

I knew they were giving me the first med, because he said I'd feel stoned and I said I had never taken drugs in my life and was glad to finally learn how it felt. The guy bopped his finger gently on my nose. Then I touched my own nose and rubbed it a bit. I must have been stoned!

They didn't tell me to count back from 100. They were just talking to me. I was telling them what I do for a living and that it wasn't as big a whup as they were saying and pretending it was. As I was defending my position, I was out, lol. I didn't know it was coming. Kind of glad of that. I was a little anxious going in and much more so upon seeing all the stuff in that giant, bright room with the large equipment.

I had some kind of wild problem in recovery and a team of people fixed me. I knew something was going on and it was bad, but I did not care at all, so drugged was I. My worst fear - a serious complication - came true...and it was no big deal. They fixed me and I was FINE.

After the surgery, my throat hurt SO MUCH. I was prepared for sore and pain. But I was not prepared for that pain. A whole world of pain in my throat. It was like someone took my throat out, set it on fire, let it burn for a while and then tied it to a truck bumper, bounced it down the highway for a while and shoved the raw, painful mess back into my neck.

Worse than childbirth. Jesus, it hurt. Amazing that there could be that much pain in that small an area.

But then the lovely morphine kicked in. And the pain was tolerable. And I slept on and off.

They had a clipboard for me to write on that night, but in the morning I was able to start talking. I was hoarse and a little was enough, but I could talk.

I took the oxygen off around 3 a.m. They kept putting it back on while I slept and I'd wake up and remove it. In the morning, they agreed to leave it off as long as I agreed to wear it if my oxygen dropped, which I did. It didn't hurt. I just didn't like having the little pegs up my nose.

They had squeezy boots on my legs. I left them on through the night, but took them off around 5:30 or 6:00. The nurse said that was fine if I promised to move about and walk and stuff, which I did. They didn't hurt, either. They just restricted my ability to move around in the bed and it was hard enough being in pain and drugged. I didn't need more trouble moving my ass up in the bed, KWIM?

At 7 a.m. I told the nurse that was the last I wanted of the morphine and I switched to just Vicodin. At noon, they asked if I wanted more Vicodin and I decided to go without it. By one o'clock I realized that was not the best decision, lol.

I'm home and taking one Vicodin every three hours and switching to every four now. It still hurts when I swallow.

I have TONS of phlegm. I used to smoke and never had to clear my throat like I do now. And it hurts some to clear, so I don't really get it all out. In the morning I will shower and I hope it comes out easier then. 

It is unbelievable how much difference a 24 hour period makes.

I had a bunch of little staples in my neck. They removed them before I left the hospital and put steri strips on. I thought it would hurt a ton having those staples out, but it didn't. It hurt, but not much at all. My fear of the pain was worse there than the actual pain.

They offered me liquid food during the night, but all I could manage was warm (room temp) pop and water. I had liquids for breakfast. I wasn't hungry and didn't want food going through my throat, but I knew I had to eat in order to go home, so I swallowed half of what they brought. Had soft food for lunch and it didn't hurt a bit. Tasted like crap - I don't think there is any real potato in those potatoes! - but it didn't hurt. I choked down half of that.

At about six a.m., they brought in my Synthroid, which the surgeon had written for 125. Then the endo showed up and lowered it to 88. I think I would be happier with the 125 but will have to trust her and see how I'm doing in a few weeks.

Around 7:00, an aide came in and gave me washcloths, towels and a new gown. I was able to wash up in the bathroom. There was a little betadyne left on one armpit, but they'd cleaned me up pretty well after surgery. When I came out of the bathroom, she had changed my bed and I had nice, fresh sheets. Meant the world to me. 

I brought my own, warm blanket from home and was so glad I did. I was cold in there. I got many compliments on it.

My roommate was nuts and talked to herself all night, laughing and crying...it was annoying, but she has even bigger problems than I do, being both post-OP and nuts, so I tried to feel compassion instead of irritation. It got difficult. 

I should have thought to pack a deep v-neck shirt. I would advise others to have a shirt to put on that goes nowhere near their neck. I did wear slip-on shoes to the hospital and was VERY glad I had. Bending wouldn't have been good.

I was eager to leave and was literally in and out in 25 hours, 24 hours from start time of surgery. I really wanted to come home, but now think another night on that bed that allowed me to recline at the "just right" angle might not have been the worst thing. Still, glad to be home.

My calcium and Vit D were very low, so I have to take 6 calcium pills a day (with Vit D) and take 2000 additional Vit D. They told me the symptoms for low calcium (numb or tingling lips, face and/or fingers, hands) and to call immediately if I have those...and home I went.

I had to stop at the drug store for new meds and held my hospital papers in front of my neck. But at one point I had to move them and a little 4 year old boy was pointing at my neck for his mom, who was all embarrassed. Then some ridiculous 8 yo girl started pretending to be seriously freaked out. I totally felt like a freak show, lol. The girl ringing me up asked, "Thyroid cancer?" and I shrugged and said, "It all came out." She said she'd had hers done two years ago and, "It gets better!" She also said she wanted to smack the 8yo drama queen and why didn't her mother tell her to stop, lol.

I find it amusing that I have sunk to a point where my appearance frightens children, lol.

I should have brought a scarf to the hospital. If I had it to do over again, I would have. I'm going to Wal-Mart to get one today or tomorrow. Wish I'd thought of it before the surgery.

I'm still a little loopy, but wanted to get this all down before I forget or make it nicely-nice in my brain, the way we all tend to do when looking back.  Forgive me if it is too wordy or disjointed.

There were two nodules on the CT, but he sent three biopsies off. I should get the results on Monday. He said they didn't look bad at all to him, but that once in a while he is surprised.

The first thing I noticed, after the horrific pain went away and I was able to notice something else...I can breathe BETTER THAN I HAVE IN MONTHS!!!! It was so hard getting air in and out before and now it just moves through like regular breathing. It is so wonderful. I'm already starting to take breathing for granted again. Fills me with joy. 

Doc said he wasn't surprised it had been so hard and said that in the neck area alone, both sides were bigger than his fists...and he's not a small guy, lol. He declared my goiter, "Impressive." My ex-goiter, I guess it is. We are officially divorced, the goiter and I. Yay.

That's my update as of now.

I hope it helps someone, some day.


----------



## StormFinch

Welcome to the other side Stripes! Glad to hear your surgical team was on top of things and you're on the mend.


----------



## jenny v

Awesome news!!


----------



## 49countrygirl

Glad to hear that your surgery went well and the healing has begun! I hope that your test results come out great. You will probably never know the number of people that you have helped by posting your experience.


----------



## Stripes123

The cervical block has worn off and I feel the incision now, but with the Vicodin, its all okay. My throat feels better than yesterday. I started off the day feeling good yesterday and did a load of laundry and started a second. I showered. Washed the cat's dishes and fed her. Made some jello and tuna fish.

Rinsing my hair is difficult because I can't tip back. The part of my head near my forehead gets rinsed with the handheld shower attachment. So glad I have a shower with one of those. The doctor said it is totally fine to run soapy water over the incision, but I still try not to, lol.

I let my hair air dry. Didn't want to think about using a blow dryer.

I did too much and ended the day much worse than I'd started it - very cold, slightly dizzy and in a lot of pain. Don't over-do it. Lesson learned. 

Every 12 hours shows marked improvement.  the part of my throat that was sore from the tube is almost totally better. It's the actual surgical manipulation that hurts now.

I'm going through those Vicodins, though. I worry that I won't have enough. I hope if I call and ask for more they don't think I'm a drug addict trying to take advantage. I hope they give them to me.

I've turned the temp up five degrees in the house, but I'm still cold. I have to wear jammies because they're the only things I have that are low-cut and wide enough to not rub on my incision. That is part of the reason I'm so cold, I think.

I have headaches. You'd think with all the pain pills, I wouldn't. But I do.

Between the look of the incision and the fact that I can't turn my head very well, I have a whole Frankenstein thing going on. Family and friends are calling me "Frank."


----------



## webster2

I am glad you are on the path to recovery. Do take it easy for a little while, you've been through quite a bit.


----------



## Andros

Stripes123 said:


> I had the surgery at 1p.m. On January 30. It is now 11 p.m. On the 31st. I am home.
> 
> I knew they were giving me the first med, because he said I'd feel stoned and I said I had never taken drugs in my life and was glad to finally learn how it felt. The guy bopped his finger gently on my nose. Then I touched my own nose and rubbed it a bit. I must have been stoned!
> 
> They didn't tell me to count back from 100. They were just talking to me. I was telling them what I do for a living and that it wasn't as big a whup as they were saying and pretending it was. As I was defending my position, I was out, lol. I didn't know it was coming. Kind of glad of that. I was a little anxious going in and much more so upon seeing all the stuff in that giant, bright room with the large equipment.
> 
> I had some kind of wild problem in recovery and a team of people fixed me. I knew something was going on and it was bad, but I did not care at all, so drugged was I. My worst fear - a serious complication - came true...and it was no big deal. They fixed me and I was FINE.
> 
> After the surgery, my throat hurt SO MUCH. I was prepared for sore and pain. But I was not prepared for that pain. A whole world of pain in my throat. It was like someone took my throat out, set it on fire, let it burn for a while and then tied it to a truck bumper, bounced it down the highway for a while and shoved the raw, painful mess back into my neck.
> 
> Worse than childbirth. Jesus, it hurt. Amazing that there could be that much pain in that small an area.
> 
> But then the lovely morphine kicked in. And the pain was tolerable. And I slept on and off.
> 
> They had a clipboard for me to write on that night, but in the morning I was able to start talking. I was hoarse and a little was enough, but I could talk.
> 
> I took the oxygen off around 3 a.m. They kept putting it back on while I slept and I'd wake up and remove it. In the morning, they agreed to leave it off as long as I agreed to wear it if my oxygen dropped, which I did. It didn't hurt. I just didn't like having the little pegs up my nose.
> 
> They had squeezy boots on my legs. I left them on through the night, but took them off around 5:30 or 6:00. The nurse said that was fine if I promised to move about and walk and stuff, which I did. They didn't hurt, either. They just restricted my ability to move around in the bed and it was hard enough being in pain and drugged. I didn't need more trouble moving my ass up in the bed, KWIM?
> 
> At 7 a.m. I told the nurse that was the last I wanted of the morphine and I switched to just Vicodin. At noon, they asked if I wanted more Vicodin and I decided to go without it. By one o'clock I realized that was not the best decision, lol.
> 
> I'm home and taking one Vicodin every three hours and switching to every four now. It still hurts when I swallow.
> 
> I have TONS of phlegm. I used to smoke and never had to clear my throat like I do now. And it hurts some to clear, so I don't really get it all out. In the morning I will shower and I hope it comes out easier then.
> 
> It is unbelievable how much difference a 24 hour period makes.
> 
> I had a bunch of little staples in my neck. They removed them before I left the hospital and put steri strips on. I thought it would hurt a ton having those staples out, but it didn't. It hurt, but not much at all. My fear of the pain was worse there than the actual pain.
> 
> They offered me liquid food during the night, but all I could manage was warm (room temp) pop and water. I had liquids for breakfast. I wasn't hungry and didn't want food going through my throat, but I knew I had to eat in order to go home, so I swallowed half of what they brought. Had soft food for lunch and it didn't hurt a bit. Tasted like crap - I don't think there is any real potato in those potatoes! - but it didn't hurt. I choked down half of that.
> 
> At about six a.m., they brought in my Synthroid, which the surgeon had written for 125. Then the endo showed up and lowered it to 88. I think I would be happier with the 125 but will have to trust her and see how I'm doing in a few weeks.
> 
> Around 7:00, an aide came in and gave me washcloths, towels and a new gown. I was able to wash up in the bathroom. There was a little betadyne left on one armpit, but they'd cleaned me up pretty well after surgery. When I came out of the bathroom, she had changed my bed and I had nice, fresh sheets. Meant the world to me.
> 
> I brought my own, warm blanket from home and was so glad I did. I was cold in there. I got many compliments on it.
> 
> My roommate was nuts and talked to herself all night, laughing and crying...it was annoying, but she has even bigger problems than I do, being both post-OP and nuts, so I tried to feel compassion instead of irritation. It got difficult.
> 
> I should have thought to pack a deep v-neck shirt. I would advise others to have a shirt to put on that goes nowhere near their neck. I did wear slip-on shoes to the hospital and was VERY glad I had. Bending wouldn't have been good.
> 
> I was eager to leave and was literally in and out in 25 hours, 24 hours from start time of surgery. I really wanted to come home, but now think another night on that bed that allowed me to recline at the "just right" angle might not have been the worst thing. Still, glad to be home.
> 
> My calcium and Vit D were very low, so I have to take 6 calcium pills a day (with Vit D) and take 2000 additional Vit D. They told me the symptoms for low calcium (numb or tingling lips, face and/or fingers, hands) and to call immediately if I have those...and home I went.
> 
> I had to stop at the drug store for new meds and held my hospital papers in front of my neck. But at one point I had to move them and a little 4 year old boy was pointing at my neck for his mom, who was all embarrassed. Then some ridiculous 8 yo girl started pretending to be seriously freaked out. I totally felt like a freak show, lol. The girl ringing me up asked, "Thyroid cancer?" and I shrugged and said, "It all came out." She said she'd had hers done two years ago and, "It gets better!" She also said she wanted to smack the 8yo drama queen and why didn't her mother tell her to stop, lol.
> 
> I find it amusing that I have sunk to a point where my appearance frightens children, lol.
> 
> I should have brought a scarf to the hospital. If I had it to do over again, I would have. I'm going to Wal-Mart to get one today or tomorrow. Wish I'd thought of it before the surgery.
> 
> I'm still a little loopy, but wanted to get this all down before I forget or make it nicely-nice in my brain, the way we all tend to do when looking back.  Forgive me if it is too wordy or disjointed.
> 
> There were two nodules on the CT, but he sent three biopsies off. I should get the results on Monday. He said they didn't look bad at all to him, but that once in a while he is surprised.
> 
> The first thing I noticed, after the horrific pain went away and I was able to notice something else...I can breathe BETTER THAN I HAVE IN MONTHS!!!! It was so hard getting air in and out before and now it just moves through like regular breathing. It is so wonderful. I'm already starting to take breathing for granted again. Fills me with joy.
> 
> Doc said he wasn't surprised it had been so hard and said that in the neck area alone, both sides were bigger than his fists...and he's not a small guy, lol. He declared my goiter, "Impressive." My ex-goiter, I guess it is. We are officially divorced, the goiter and I. Yay.
> 
> That's my update as of now.
> 
> I hope it helps someone, some day.


This is a totally amazing account of your experience and more importantly from the lady who was so so scared (for which no one blames you a bit.)

I hope you know how happy we "all" are for you and wish you a speedy uneventful recovery!!!

Pamper yourself to the hilt; you have suffered horribly!!!


----------



## Stripes123

Lol, I was very scared. It's funny, but the morning of the surgery as I was preparing to leave, I wasn't a bit nervous. At all. None of my thoughts changed. I just was like, "Well, if I die, I die..."

When they had me change I to their gown, cap, booties and undies, I started getting anxious again. And became silently very, very frightened when we entered the room itself. But they gave me the "stoned" meds pretty quickly.

They didn't tell me how dizzy I'd be the first time I got up to pee. This hospital had the most amazing IV poles that help you walk. I sat up and took maybe 30 seconds to adjust to that, then 3-5 more seconds once I was on my feet...and it was good. 

As of now, the soreness from the tube in my throat is pretty much gone. The soreness from having someone manipulate my throat remains, but is very tolerable with the Vicodin. . The incisional pain isn't too bad, but I do feel it now...the cervical block has all worn off. Loved that!

It is weird looking at the mess that is my incision and know that someone literally slit my throat. Ugh. But it's kind of cool, too. My badge. I am a survivor. Cue Gloria Gaynor... 

I'll write maybe one more update, but I think I'm past all the worst of it. My ovaries are starting to be the leading pain in my body again,so the thyroid stuff is becoming back-burner again.

I can't wait to have the hysterectomy and be done with freaking doctors, drugs, tests and crap!!

Thank you to all the nice people here for their kind words of support.

And good luck to anyone who is getting ready to have this done. Hang in there - you'll come through in the end!!!


----------



## StormFinch

Oddly enough, the headaches may well be from the pain meds. I know, strange huh? The high powered stuff tends to cause rebound headaches though. I was told that since vicodin contains tylenol that it was alright to layer some ibuprofen with it to get rid of the headache which worked well, but you might want to check with your doctor.

Glad you're doing well, though it sounds like it's time for the couch, a movie, and a nice warm blanket.


----------



## KAYE

Strips123....I read your post with the greatest of eagerness to learn what to expect when they take mine out. Felt like laughting and crying at the same time as you described the pain....reminds me of what my Mom said to me in the hospital when I went into labor the first time....I told her it wasn't that bad....she said "You ain't seen nothin yet!"

She was right and I was grateful for the heads-up. Now you say it was worse than childbirth....please tell me you had an epi with childbirth before the worst or I'll be preparing to beg for morphin before I wake !!!

So glad you recovered quickly and kept your sense of humor. I enjoyed reading every word and took notes, too!

Please keep up posted about your progress. You're my hero....


----------



## Stripes123

LOL, I had the Epi. He also buried one of my parathyroids in a muscle because he couldn't save the blood supply for that one. The surgeon said, "You made me work."  That might be part of the unbelievable pain.

IMO, it is better to know it is coming. But I was also so unprepared for how quickly it would get better. By the morning, I walked, talked (some) and brushed my teeth. There was a ton of blood when I dribbled my toothbrushing mess out. Note that I didn't say "spit." Spitting would have hurt too much.

They said blood was totally normal due to the tube going in and out of your throat. I kind of figured, but had to check because they didn't tell me that would happen.

I like info. The more, the better. That way, I don't worry at all when I see blood. I say, "Well, there is the blood I knew I might see."

I'm still taking the Vicodin, but I'm taking a lot less. I feel much better. Still tired...kind of just whipped, exhausted...but the pain is nearly totally gone. I may stop the Vicodin tomorrow. And the Advil is helping with the headaches...thank you Storm Finch. 

My family keeps singing that Frankenstein music from the 70s and making Frankenstein noises when I get up and walk. My bro told my son they had to go to Home Depot to get screws for my neck. My sister said all I will need at Thanksgiving is some green paint.

I should get the biopsy results Monday or Tuesday. I think they'll be negative.

I have my follow up appointment on St. Valentine's Day and then can schedule the hysterectomy. But I never was and am not nervous about that surgery. It was this one that had me so freaking scared. 

Good luck to everyone who goes for this!!


----------



## StormFinch

You're very welcome Stripes. Rebound headaches are my second least tolerated next to migraines and I get them very easily with opioids, so I learned early how to prevent or stop them.

Typically I would tell you the hysterectomy is a lot worse, but my TT was just a standard incision. I can tell you recovery time was a lot longer for me after the hysterectomy. We had a two story house at the time and I made hubby set me up an air mattress downstairs in the living room because I couldn't make it up the stairs. I holed up on that for a good solid week before even attempting it. Stock up on a lot of movies, games and books before your surgery date. In my case, the sense of relief after I recovered was the same however. I've never been so happy to be rid of something! lol


----------



## Stripes123

Two weeks later. . Haven't needed Vicodin for quite a while. Seems like forever ago that my throat hurt. I still sometimes notice a sort of lump in my throat, when I swallow. But it is only once a day, if that. I'm told it will go away and to give it a month.

Had my follow up last week with the endo. Calcium too low at 7.9. She has me taking 3600 of calcium with D and another 2000 of just D every day. Since I don't have symptoms of low calcium (numbness or tingling of face or fingers/hands) she left me on those.

Funny how I used to forget to take my second calcium pill of the day and now I remember to take it all the time, lol. It's a lot of calcium. They say I might bounce back, but I might be stuck taking all this calcium and vitamin D forever. It will suck if that's the case, but its a good trade off for being able to breathe.

Saw the surgeon today. He took the steri strips off! I'm so happy. I've been told by just about everyone I encountered through this whole thing how fantastic this surgeon is and how lucky I am to see him. The girls at the endo office even told me that I would be happy with my scar because "Dr. Xxx's scars are amazing!"

My scar is very small. You have to look to see it, really. No way it would jump out at you. He says it will continue to get better. If it gets much better, it will be invisible because its so faint now.

I vote Yea on staples for a few hours and steri strips, regardless of what I heard and read about staples.

I am cleared to do anything I want except have another surgery. Have to wait a month for that.

My voice is much higher. It was so low before and after the surgery, but is much better now. I still can't sing high notes, but surgeon said it may very well all come back in time. 

I feel great. Not 100%, but just being able to breathe has made my life SO much better.

The surgeon talked some more about how surprised he was about the size of the thing and how he really had to work getting that sucker out. But on my end, it's fine.

I hope, if anyone is reading this in the future and hesitating about doctors or surgery that they will go and have it done. The end result is so great.

I had no thyroid cancer. Lucked out there.

I can sit and feel bad for other people (like those poor souls stuck on the Carnival cruise ship) instead of thinking about my throat and how I'd like to cook dinner but am too tired. I do stuff.

Even my clothes fit better.

Uber-Thanks to all the peeps around here for their kind words and help and good luck to anyone who has to go through it in the future.


----------



## Octavia

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Andros

Stripes123 said:


> Two weeks later. . Haven't needed Vicodin for quite a while. Seems like forever ago that my throat hurt. I still sometimes notice a sort of lump in my throat, when I swallow. But it is only once a day, if that. I'm told it will go away and to give it a month.
> 
> Had my follow up last week with the endo. Calcium too low at 7.9. She has me taking 3600 of calcium with D and another 2000 of just D every day. Since I don't have symptoms of low calcium (numbness or tingling of face or fingers/hands) she left me on those.
> 
> Funny how I used to forget to take my second calcium pill of the day and now I remember to take it all the time, lol. It's a lot of calcium. They say I might bounce back, but I might be stuck taking all this calcium and vitamin D forever. It will suck if that's the case, but its a good trade off for being able to breathe.
> 
> Saw the surgeon today. He took the steri strips off! I'm so happy. I've been told by just about everyone I encountered through this whole thing how fantastic this surgeon is and how lucky I am to see him. The girls at the endo office even told me that I would be happy with my scar because "Dr. Xxx's scars are amazing!"
> 
> My scar is very small. You have to look to see it, really. No way it would jump out at you. He says it will continue to get better. If it gets much better, it will be invisible because its so faint now.
> 
> I vote Yea on staples for a few hours and steri strips, regardless of what I heard and read about staples.
> 
> I am cleared to do anything I want except have another surgery. Have to wait a month for that.
> 
> My voice is much higher. It was so low before and after the surgery, but is much better now. I still can't sing high notes, but surgeon said it may very well all come back in time.
> 
> I feel great. Not 100%, but just being able to breathe has made my life SO much better.
> 
> The surgeon talked some more about how surprised he was about the size of the thing and how he really had to work getting that sucker out. But on my end, it's fine.
> 
> I hope, if anyone is reading this in the future and hesitating about doctors or surgery that they will go and have it done. The end result is so great.
> 
> I had no thyroid cancer. Lucked out there.
> 
> I can sit and feel bad for other people (like those poor souls stuck on the Carnival cruise ship) instead of thinking about my throat and how I'd like to cook dinner but am too tired. I do stuff.
> 
> Even my clothes fit better.
> 
> Uber-Thanks to all the peeps around here for their kind words and help and good luck to anyone who has to go through it in the future.


Oh, how utterly wonderful! We have many things to be grateful for and you are one of those many things!!!

Good news that all is benign also!! Whooooooooooooooohoo!


----------



## 49countrygirl

Congratulations on your biopsy report!!! So glad that you are doing so well. Your posts are very inspiring to the rest of us.


----------

